# problems with Dishonline or is it me?



## bill-e

Hi Folks, I'm heading out on a biz trip in the morning and Dishonline isn't working for me. I'm hoping it's Dish and not me as I don't want to have to fiddle with the network all evening. Anyone else having problems today?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## 356B

Currently it's working for me, if you have not already try logging out and then back in. I know how you feel........


----------



## bill-e

Still not working for me. This is the error I'm getting. It stopped working right in the middle of watching Live TV this morning and hasn't worked since. I'm recording now but I'll try a reboot of the 922 as soon as I can.
-----------
Your computer was able to connect to your device, but the connection was interrupted. (Error 36) (2).

Try connecting again.

------------


----------



## bill-e

Reset the 922 and all is working again.


----------



## chlywily

I also am having trouble connecting. If I click Live TV, it will connect, however, if I click the picture of the receiver, it says that the unit is offline, and furthermore it is not connecting via the remote access (android). I know it works, as it will work on "live tv" and on watch dot slingbox dot com. (if it asks you for a password, hit menu 2x and it will have the sling password at the bottom of that page ) (which they were adamant that it would NOT work there!) But it is far better on the slingbox site, as it gives you a full function 922 remote  And the remote does not go away when you go full screen either! But that still does not help the android app, or the other . I have set a static local IP, opened port 5001, and still nothing works! Soooo frustrating. Why can't they just get this stuff to work consistantly??? Also, if you are tired of getting a rep that is "outsourced" I found a way around that as well! Choose "disconnect service" when you call, and it will ALWAYS go to the dish america phone support, and when they transfer you to tech support, it will stay in "dish america". Any ideas would be great. Yes, I have reset the box as well....


----------

